# Pics of my pony



## 3bays (May 18, 2011)

I havent posted much since joining the forum but thought I'd post a few pics of my pony, Munchie. I just got him in February and havent done alot with him yet. When I got him he was a mess and about 75 pounds overweight. He is Insulin Resistant and I've been trying to get his weight down so this is how he looks today. The pictue of him harnessed is the first day I harnessed him-- he isnt quite as broke as I was led to believe



but we'll get there! The other pics are after I clipped him, still have to go over him again to get rid of the 'lines' but he looks so much better. He's very sweet, about 36" high and 4-5 years old. Im not sure if he's a mini or a pony? lol Anyway....my project pony!


----------



## wingnut (May 18, 2011)

He's a cutie...love his coloring!!!





. At 36" he's a miniature....B sized



At least from what I've been told/read.


----------



## leeapachemoon (May 18, 2011)

He looks great! Have fun with him.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (May 19, 2011)

I like your name- 3bays-- we have 4 bays. I finally got a Haflinger horse and a sorrel pinto mini-its nice to see a different color in the herd besides a sea of brown.


----------



## candycar (May 19, 2011)

He is cute! I love the stocky type minis best. Have a great time with him!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2011)

Very handsome boy and one of my favorite colors! He looks as though he enjoys his driving job.

Did you know he was IR when you got him? That is a challenge!


----------



## 3bays (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, guys. This is my first pony in......40+ years. I have had Arabs and currently have Standardbreds, which is a whole other ballgame.



He's a pretty nice pony though, and has already stolen my heart. I didnt know he was IR when I got him, but I did know that he was very, very overweight. I had the vet come out 3 days after I brought him home and the first thing he said was we need to do some bloodwork and he needs to lose about #75. The bloodwork came back borderline IR. So,,,,,he's been off grass and started giving him a product called Target IR along with free choice grass hay. I taped him when I got him and he was #425 give or take a few pounds. Last week he taped at #349 and I think he looks pretty good there. The vet hasnt seen him since his weight loss, so Im eager for him to see how good he looks now. Working on starting to drive him now. He's not as broke to drive as I was led to believe, so Im starting at the beginning and may send him out to be trained. Didnt really have any plans to show him when I got him, but.......


----------



## lucky seven (May 22, 2011)

Good luck with the insolin resistance, my riding mare had that and went into cushings, then foundered badly, put her down she was in so much pain. Our vet recommended purina well solve weight control. Pergolide didn't work at all. Love his looks, my mini looks like a small qh. I also have standardbreds (1 now) love him dearly. He is my very first horse. M y boy isn't trained to drive at all.


----------



## Tremor (May 22, 2011)

Aww! Look at the chub on his legs!





Do you have any pictures of him from before his weight loss?





Have you thought about using sweats for him while working with him? I think they should help with his belly, neck, and shoulders.

You look like you're doing good with him!


----------



## 3bays (May 23, 2011)

Thank you, Im trying hard! Here is a pic of him about a week after I got him:



Tremor said:


> Aww! Look at the chub on his legs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky seven (May 23, 2011)

wow, they really over fed him! Looks so much better now you did great with him


----------

